# My Winter get away



## redbug (Feb 26, 2008)

My wife and I made our anual trip down to Sebring Fla. to visit her father for a long weekend. The weather couldn't have been better with daytime highs in the mid 80's and lows around 65* 
My plan every year is to try and fish at least 2 tournaments while down there but that didn't work out this year. I did manage to get out on Friday with the tournament director for a little prefishing. I spent the day using my JD baits that bassaddict sent me and all I can say is WOW these baits had a nice action and fall rate. We were fishing the reeds in about 2.5 feet of water and I managed to get 6 fish in the boat the biggest was a tiny 2.5lbr










After several hours of fishing the reeds Ted wanted to try to find some bigger fish, so we headed to the hydrilla beds.
the wind was blowing so fishing was tough I managed 1 more fish in the weeds. about the same size 1.5lbs. I tried throwing my MATTSLURE baby bass swim bait and had a good fish blast it but I didn't hook up.
On the way home for the night I pulled into a gas station for a soda and ran into Gary Yamamoto. Now this is a fishing setup that I want some day
Maybe JDBAITS on one side and peoples choice on the other?









Saturday morning tournament day...
We had 18 anglers fishing the tournament the weather was great high forecast in the mid 80's but the wind was gonna be blowing in the afternoon.
I drew a guy that has been fishing the lake for many years and has won many tournaments so I was excited and ready to go.
I figured that wit all the pressure this lake gets I had to be different and picked up my swim bait and started throwing it. While at the ramp the guys were looking at the bait and laughing at the thought of a Yankee fishing this weed infested lake with an open hooked 2oz swim bait.
After fishing for around 30 Min's and missing one fish i got hit again and hooked up a nice fish close to 5lbs. another 15 Min's another fish 3lbs. the boater still had the skunk on him
I managed to catch 6 keepers on the swimbait before switching to a worm. the boater did manage to catch 10 fish throughout the day with the biggest being a 9.59 monster. no picture  
He won the event with a 3 fish limit weighing 16.89lbs and I took second with 12.93 and a nice $300 check. 
My boater also lost 2 more fish that would have been close to 10lbs This lake rocks I can't wait to get back next year











Wayne


----------



## Nickk (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm soooooooooo jealous!



Great report!

Did you break into Gary's truck and steal a life time supply of Senkos? :lol:


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice report Wayne! Looked like you had a good time!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 26, 2008)

Good Job there Wayne! I have always wanted to fish Florida.


----------



## shizzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great time Wayne. Nice pics and report. What lake did you fish the tourney at?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice job man!! Glad the baits worked out for ya


----------



## slim357 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice way to place, what type of swimbait were you using


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 26, 2008)

> MATTSLURE baby bass swim bait



Nice job, I bet it was nice to see soft water and grass.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 26, 2008)

The amount of senkos in that trailer is probably worth more than the trailer itself


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 26, 2008)

Great Report Wayne! Thanks for the pics. That is one sweet set-up Gary has.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice report and fish! If I had seen that truck/camper/whatever, I wouldn't have been able to resist breaking in. Congrats on your 2nd place finish!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice report Wayne - finally you did not get rained out in Florida

Huh, who is Gary Yamaha anyway, does he own Yamaha outboards or something?


----------



## redbug (Feb 26, 2008)

I fished lake Istapoka, It is a very shallow lake the deepest water-we fished was 5 ft. 
They have a slot limit that says you must release every fish between 14 and 18 inches and can only have 1 fish over 24" The state gives you a waver for tournament fishing I saw dozens of gators and many types of birds on the water. and yes esquired he owns a bait company... 

Wayne


----------



## SMDave (Feb 26, 2008)

esquired said:


> Nice report Wayne - finally you did not get rained out in Florida
> 
> Huh, who is Gary Yamaha anyway, does he own Yamaha outboards or something?


Where do you see Yamaha? :lol:


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2008)

SMDave said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Nice report Wayne - finally you did not get rained out in Florida
> ...





aaaahhhh! young jedi knight! :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like you had a great trip, and nice catchin'!  


I bet it's a real pain launching that boat of GY's off that trailer at a shallow ramp! :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 26, 2008)

SMDave said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Nice report Wayne - finally you did not get rained out in Florida
> ...








They are made by Gary Yamaha right?


----------



## mtnman (Feb 26, 2008)

great report and congrats on the tournament. Florida fishing is always a blast when they are hitting and its not raining!


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome report Redbug. Vacations are the best, but when you get to fish during them, it's even better.


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 29, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> Awesome report Redbug. Vacations are the best, but when you get to fish during them, it's even better.


exactly!
its no vacation without fishing!


----------



## Gamefisher (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip. Congratulations on doing so well, even as a non-boater! That car/boat trailer Yamamoto has is pretty slick.


----------

